# Sound Card, ECM8000,Laptop PC



## HIFI1959 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just don't get it . . . I try . . . 

How do I get everything working? I read but it is difficult for me to understand.

I have a mic. I have a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2. I have a PC LapTop.

Do I still need to purchase a SPL Meter?

I connected the left ch output on rear of 2i2 to the mic input on the front of 2i2. Ran the calibrate and adjusted the input and output level to match. I think that is correct.

Do I still need a calibration file for my mic? If so . . . I don't understand where to get it and where to put it.

Does the REW application have the sweeps and files in them or do I need to provide that myself?

I will be thankful for help . . . thanks in advance.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The ECM mic requires a phantom voltage. I am not familiar with the Focusrite. Does it provide this voltage to the mic? If so, is the phantom power turned on?


----------



## HIFI1959 (Nov 23, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> The ECM mic requires a phantom voltage. I am not familiar with the Focusrite. Does it provide this voltage to the mic? If so, is the phantom power turned on?


Yes, it has phantom power. I can not find a switch to turn it on in REW or on my Focusrite. And to this point of my hook up/set up, right or wrong, I can not get a microphone read in REW.


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

I had similar issues with a TASCAN 144. I f you are using windows you need to go into sound setup and make your Focusrite the default for sound card and recording device. When you disconnect it will default back to the laptop internal sound card so it’s a one time change.

Also I had to go into the TASCAM software and set up the inputs and outputs to match what I was using. Channels, digital or analog ect. 

At that point I could get sound from the computer to the AVR. Then you will need to setup REW to work with the sound card.

If it makes you feel any better it took me about 4 hours to get it working properly so I feel your pain


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks madmachinist. I was about to write all that up myself. It usually takes me a while to get those settings right without getting feedback from the mic.


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

:innocent:After you have the sound card working with windows start up REW (I am using the BETA ver.) go to preferences. I found the ASIO much easier to setup than the Java, pick your Focusrite as the ASIO device pick your in and out channels and should be good to calibrate the Focusrite.

The calibration file for the microphone should have come with it. Did you buy a calibrated mic ? You can use REW without it just not as accurate. 

I DO NOT CLAIM to be an expert with this I have only been using REW for about a week but I am proof a newbie can figure out how to get it running. Now figuring out what it all really means is another story.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Perhaps it is time to start a post on the REW or Home Audio Acoustics forums? Nice fellas over there that helped me understand the plots.


----------



## HIFI1959 (Nov 23, 2012)

madmachinest said:


> I had similar issues with a TASCAN 144. I f you are using windows you need to go into sound setup and make your Focusrite the default for sound card and recording device. When you disconnect it will default back to the laptop internal sound card so it’s a one time change.
> 
> Also I had to go into the TASCAM software and set up the inputs and outputs to match what I was using. Channels, digital or analog ect.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if the FOCUSRITE is set correct. It is the default soundcard because I get sound that is output through it, playing back through my sound system. I just dont see any signal on MIC input. I understand it has Phantom power for my ECM8000. I see know where to verify it is powered. I see the FOCUSRITE powered by USB LED light on.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, HIF!

I assume the phantom power button lights red when you have it engaged?

To get a level on the mic, tap the end of it with your finger and adjust the gain control upwards until the halo LED lights green.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

A few thoughts, if you are still stuck. Sometimes the phantom power switch on an audio interface is just labeled +48 V. Also, in the Windows Recording Devices panel, the sample rate and bit depth need to be set compatible with Room EQ Wizard settings. And, if the Recording Device input from your audio interface somehow defaulted running to some other application when you started everything up, you will have to go into that application and deselect it so it will be released and become available for room EQ Wizard to access.


----------



## HIFI1959 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am at an impass . . . 

I believe I have things hooked up correct. I can not get a MIC reading. If there is an on/off Phantom power switch I can not find. Any help on this specific issue would be helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

HIFI1959 said:


> I am at an impass . . .
> 
> I believe I have things hooked up correct. I can not get a MIC reading. If there is an on/off Phantom power switch I can not find. Any help on this specific issue would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


According to the User Manual (it is slow to load, be patient), the round red object with "48v" under it, next to the large "monitor" knob on the front panel, is a pushbutton which will activate the Phantom power and, I am guessing, will glow red while Phantom power is active. It is a good idea for Phantom power to be off while a microphone is being plugged or unplugged.

The 2i2 is a USB 2.0 device, be sure you are using a USB 2.0 port, not a USB 1.1 port, or it won't work properly. If a USB 3.0 port is available do not try to use it. It would seem that a USB 2.0 device should work with a USB 3.0 port, but the word is that many audio devices designed for USB 2.0 do not like USB 3.0 ports and will give crazy results if plugged into one. A USB 3.0 port has a blue-colored plastic piece inside. The appropriate line/instrument switch should be in the instrument position (this may or may not make a difference with a microphone input). Leave direct monitor off, the green LED next to the headphone knob should be glowing to indicate the 2i2 is recognized by the computer. When the 2i2 has a good level coming into it from the microphone plugged into input 01, the ring around the Gain01 control will glow green, red if the input level is too high, and off (no glow) if the input level is too low.

You have installed the Focusrite device driver on the computer, correct? The 2i2 should be unplugged while the device driver is being installed, then plug in the USB cable to the 2i2 and the green connection LED should light. For settings, it seems to work best to work from outside to inside, starting with the Focusrite control panel for the 2i2 and making needed changes there (I can find no images of what that should look like), then make changes at the Windows recording and playback device control panel next, then at the application (REW). If at some stage you are not allowed to make the necessary change, it is probably because audio data is already streaming to another application; go to that application, deselect the 2i2 as the recording/playback device, then changes should be allowed.

That's all the stumbling blocks that come to mind, hope one of them does the trick.


----------



## HIFI1959 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for ALL YOUR EFFORT to help me.

The 48v light is on and the mic is picking up as indicated by the halo light around gain control.

There is so much to get right that i fear if one/two things are not correct the measurements will misguide me. I am hoping after a sweep and look I will see something familiar to let me know all is good.

Thanks again for your effort to help this dummy.

I want to pick up an spl meter as it is suggested I need to calibrate REW spl tool. If I buy one how do I know it is correct and therefor a good reference for calibration? Am I worrying too much about getting everything perfect?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

HIFI1959 said:


> Am I worrying too much about getting everything perfect?


Yes. The absolute accuracy of the SPL meter readings doesn't matter, all it will do is move the graphs up or down a little, their shape will not be affected. You could just pick a level that sounds reasonable (i.e. a comfortable listening level) and tell REW that is 75dB and not bother with an SPL meter at all.


----------



## HIFI1959 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am up and running with REW . . . 
I did pick up a SPL Meter at Radio Shack today. I calibrated REW's SPL. I ran my first sweeps of left ch, right ch, and both ch's.
Now I need to learn interpretation.
Thanks to all for help.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Super! Onward and upward!


----------

